# Inn in Tirol



## daunti (22. Oktober 2004)

Servus Boardies!

Ich hoffe dass der eine oder andere von euch schonmal im Inn in Tirol gefischt hat und mir ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen geben kann:

Ich angle seit etwa 5 Jahren am Inn in der Umgebung von Kufstein. Da ich wirklich regelmäßig gehe (würd mal sagen 2mal pro Monat, im Winter zur Huchenzeit 1mal pro Woche) trau ich mich zu behaupten, dass ich mich doch schon einigermaßen auskenne. Was ich fange sind allerdings max. 1-2 Forellen (Bach- und Regenbogenforellen) pro Ausflug. Äschen gäbe es haufenweise im Inn aber mit 42cm (Schonmaß) hab ich noch nie eine gesehen geschweige denn gefangen. 

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps für mich, wie`s vielleicht erfolgreicher ablaufen könnte. 

Wo ich noch gute Tipps brauchen könnte wäre für die Huchenfischerei. Wie schon gesagt bin ich seit 5 Jahren im Winter 1mal pro Woche einen ganzen Tag auf dem Weg und hatte bis jetzt erst einmal das Glück einen Huchen zu fangen (65cm ist allerdings auch nur eine größere Forelle #c ). Wenn ich andere Angeler frage oder ihnen zusehe - die probieren`s nur mit großen Blinkern - ich hab meinen allerdings mit einem 20cm Rapala gefangen. 

Was mich aber am meisten interessiert ist, wieso ich noch nie einen Barsch oder Zander an der Leine hatte. Ich versuchs immer wieder mal mit kleinen Spinnern und Gufi hart am Grund, neben Totholz, vor und nach einer Staustufe, hatte aber noch nie einen Biss. Kann es sein, dass in einem Gewässer wie dem Inn keine Zander und/oder Barsche existieren??? |kopfkrat Ich kanns kaum glauben... 
Würd mich freuen wenn ich auf diesem Weg jemanden treffe, der vielleicht schonmal in der Gegend geangelt hat und mir mehr erzählen kann.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Inn in Tirol*

Servus daunti!
Ich begrüße Dich hier im Board recht herzlich und wünsch Dir viel Vergnügen!
Ich habe zwar im Inn in der Gegend um Kufstein noch nicht gefischt,aber eines kann ich Dir mit Sicherheit sagen:Zander leben normalerweise erst in der 
sogenannten "Brachsenregion"von Flüssen.Du fischt in der "Forellen-Äschen-Barbenregion",da könnte es sein,daß in besonders ruhigen Gewässerabschnitten schon kleine Barschrudel vorkommen,aber die Regel ist es nicht!Zu den Äschener Inn war einer unserer Flüsse mit dem besten Äschenbestand.Die Kormorane haben diesen Bestand vor einem Jahrzehnt auf gut deutsch gesagt,vernichtet,genauso wie in unseren anderen Flüssen auch.Mein Hausgewässer,die Traun oberhalb von Lambach in Oberösterreich hat auch tausende Äschen mit einzelnen kapitalen Exemplaren bis 55cm und darüber heranwachsen lassen,die die Kormorane zum Großteil gefressen,aber auch kapitale Fische so stark verletzt haben,daß sie elendiglich zugrunde gingen.Der Äschenbestand hat sich bei uns trotz verstärktem Besatz und totalem Äschenfangverbot bis heute nicht erholt.Du mußt halt noch ein bis zwei Jahre warten,bis die Äschen in Deinem Revier wieder das Brittelmaß haben!! Ich würde einmal
mit einem Angler reden,der in Deinem Gewässerabschnitt schon länger fischt und die Verhältnisse von früher kennt.Bezüglich Huchen empfehle ich Dir,die Threads in der Österreichecke genau zu lesen.Da gibt es einige Spezialisten,die Dir sicher helfen werden.


----------



## forellenfischer (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Inn in Tirol*

hallo
hab schon im inn bei niederndorf gefischt ist schon einige jahre her
es war im februar auf äschen hotten viele kleine am hacken konnten aber auch eine mit 56 cm erwischen man braucht den richtigen köder die ausdauer und 100% glück 
wir fischten mit tiroler hölzl und kleinen nymphen 3stück an einer leine
ich muss dazusagen es gab noch keinen stau damals
zu hechten kann ich nur sagen es gab damas schon keine und ich glaube nicht das die welche setzen es handelt sich um ein forellen gewässer
bei huchen kenne ich mich nicht aus aber weis das er ausgerottet wurde von eine neu besiedelung weis ich nichts sollte es so sein müssen diese auch erst wachsen wünsche dir petri und viel erfolg


----------

